# What To Feed Mama?



## HeartwarmingRobots (May 15, 2016)

Since I didn't realize she was pregnant until right before they came I didnt get a chance to introduce any extra healthy mama foods into her diet, so what are some good addins I can feed her? Things with protein that are good for milk and such? I havent done a final count yet but the litter is fairly big so what are some things I can feed her that'll give her a bit of a boost? Thanks! -Sissy


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Anything with protein. Eggs, chicken things like that.


----------



## Greyday (Apr 25, 2016)

I know we just adopted two rats who had accidental litters, one had 6 the other 15. We haven given them a little protein shake and a small omelet with veggies and cheese everyday. So far everyone is happy and healthy plus they love it lol


----------



## HeartwarmingRobots (May 15, 2016)

JAnimal said:


> Anything with protein. Eggs, chicken things like that.





Greyday said:


> I know we just adopted two rats who had accidental litters, one had 6 the other 15. We haven given them a little protein shake and a small omelet with veggies and cheese everyday. So far everyone is happy and healthy plus they love it lol


Thanks you guys! I gave her a bit of egg this afternoon and I think I'll definitely start with the protein shake tomorrow!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

HeartwarmingRobots said:


> Thanks you guys! I gave her a bit of egg this afternoon and I think I'll definitely start with the protein shake tomorrow!


I would skip the protein shake. While moms & babies need extra protein, the amount is not that much higher at all. I prefer 14-16% for adults and only 18% for babies/moms. Up to 20% can be ok. Too much protein is really not good.

So they are already getting a decent amount from their food alone. And some rat foods already have that much protein or higher! So it depends on what you are already feeding her.

Eggs are my go to favorite. I give alittle egg every other day sometimes every 3 days so about 3-4 times a week. Maybe 1/2 or a quarter depending on what else she is getting. A small dab of yogurt or some chicken breast is wonderful too. Nuts are a bit high in fat but a few are ok. keep up with the veggies too  alittle bit of low protein high quality dog food can be used as well.

While supplementing mom is great you also want to be careful not to over feed her, or feed her too many extra foods so she isn't eating her blocks.


----------



## bumblebea (Apr 5, 2016)

nursing rats will require 2-4 times more energy than non nursing females , the more babies the more energy she will need. and i think like 23% crude protein is ideal and like 5% fat? just make sure she gets a lot of protein and isnt going without food


----------

